
Ask HN: Someone wants to buy my site How much is it worth? - adzeds
So, this opens up the question of how do you value a website?<p>If someone wants to buy my site, how do I work out a reasonable selling price? Is there an easy formula to follow?<p>Interested to hear peoples thoughts?
======
danieltillett
2 to 4 times profit. Add back into the profit in whatever you take out in
owners wages. It is that simple.

~~~
adzeds
2 to 4 times the profit is a fairly large bracket though?

Lets say my site generates around £90k profit a year. But that is growing year
on your, do you not need to take into account future growth?

